# Losing weight whilst breastfeeding without feeling hungry?



## purplesparkle

Really need some tips and suggestions I have 3 stone to lose to be at my goal weight. My downfall is sweet stuff need to stop eating g so much chocolate and biscuits any healthy snacks to beat the sweet cravings.

Thanks


----------



## lilesMom

I've 5 stone to lose.
Finding it tough to lose consistently
Without affecting milk
My little girl is nearly 6 months. I've 2 stone gone 
But 1.5 of that happened first few weeks.
Last few weeks I've lost half stone.
Upping protein and water helps with the hunger.
I go for few squares dark chocolate as treat.
But I am still struggling a bit to be honest. 
Hard to find exercise time. 
And I'm always tired cos my little girl wakes lots
And can't sleep by day cos hve older boy.
How r u doing with it?


----------



## purplesparkle

I've cut back on sugary things and download ed a HIIt app to help with exercise only do 10mins a day has seemed to help with changing my body shape haven't really lost any weight


----------



## lilesMom

I'm afraid to do anything more than walking just yet.
Had a c section and wound didn't fully close till 3.5 months.
Still hve muscle pain if I do too much. 
So I'm gradually upping it. 
But intervals def do change your body shape 
They can build muscle faster than anything else I think.
Well done for sticking with it xxx. 
Best of luck.


----------

